
EU goes after Mickey Mouse in latest antitrust charge - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/23/9020115/eu-antitrust-disney-film-studios
======
chris-at
> European consumers want to watch the pay-TV channels of their choice
> regardless of where they live or travel in the EU > Our investigation shows
> that they cannot do this today [because of licensing agreements]. We believe
> that this may be in breach of EU competition rules.

Been waiting a long time for this. Too bad I no longer watch TV.

